# Pigeon Skin Color



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

They say "that a pigeon with a nice pink or purple skin color under the breastbone is a healthy bird - SECRET OF CHAMPIONS". Today, i bought a nice AU banded homer from the farm, but the skin color is pale yellowish, no pink or purple color - so this must mean its a unhealthy, blood not flowing good, bad bird...right, but the bird looks healthy and strong. Is there ways that could make the bird have a better healthy skin color or does this pale color mean cull it??


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Do not Cull it. It is most likely just not in condition, i will say it again (i feel like forest Gump here) the bird just needs some good Nutrion, clean loft ect, The chest only, in my opinion, and i will say it again, if the bird is ready to race THIS week. What you think you need to see is form, which you will never see in a breeder that is not ready to race, or in a bird that is not being trained hard. LOL! I am starting to think i can not speak English any more.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Your english is good, its just the comprehension thing
Dave


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Race Condishion*

*Hi HOMER87, You better reread what was said in the book rosie pink the bird is in race condishion, purple the bird is NOT in race condishion. Pink send the bird to the race,Purple keep the bird at home.* GEORGE


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

*Yellow Breast skin*

Homer87,

Yellowish skin does not necessarily mean the bird is sick. If most of the yellow is along the sides of the breastbone what you are probably seeing is fat from a rich diet and not enough exercise. Seeing as it is a new bird to your loft exercise may be a problem unless you have a fly pen for it. Keep am eye on the bird and feed a low fat rationed diet and see if this helps. Too much food is just as bad as not enough.

Ralph


----------

